# "Favorite has been removed by the user"



## PlusThirtyOne (May 25, 2016)

i don't mind that occasionally someone might accidentally click the wrong button. it also doesn't bother me that they unfavorited something of mine...honest! But how on Earth are SO MANY users favoriting and immediately unfavoriting my artwork? Always different users, always different pieces but always always always whenever i post. it's not like the button is that close to something else they're likely to click on in either site skin; original or beta. Are people just that picky and flighty or is there something i'm missing here...?


----------



## Armaetus (May 25, 2016)

Why worry about something as minute as a notification?


----------



## DravenDonovan (May 25, 2016)

I've noticed that whenever I go to fav something, sometimes there is a delayed reaction and I think I didn't press it right, so I hit it again.  This auto-unfavs it.  Probably the case in your situation.

Or..

They meant to hit download instead.


----------



## TheKC (May 25, 2016)

I know I've accidentally faved things, or I meant to fav something on my other account and had to un-fav and re-fav on the right account. 

I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## AsheSkyler (May 27, 2016)

That drives me nuts too. It's like when you try to let your cat outside and it just paces back and forth through the door a few times before you give up and boot it out. Sometimes I wish they'd just not include that little snippet in the notifications. @_@


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 27, 2016)

I think the bigger question is, why feel so insecure about it?


----------



## Recursive Sweatpants (Jun 2, 2016)

The biggest question is why doesn't the site just bloody remove the notification altogether instead of turning it into a less-than-worthless message for the user to clean up?


----------



## RailRide (Jun 5, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> i don't mind that occasionally someone might accidentally click the wrong button. it also doesn't bother me that they unfavorited something of mine...honest! But how on Earth are SO MANY users favoriting and immediately unfavoriting my artwork? Always different users, always different pieces but always always always whenever i post. it's not like the button is that close to something else they're likely to click on in either site skin; original or beta. Are people just that picky and flighty or is there something i'm missing here...?



I don't know about the beta UI (I haven't switched from the standard one yet), but at least on the standard UI, if you click a +fave button you'll actually advance forward one page (the same one, but with the "+fave" turned into "-fave"). When you hit the 'Back' button, you go back to the page as it was before you hit +fave, looking as if the transaction did not take place (but the +fave is still registered, unbeknownst to the viewer.). If you hit +fave again thinking it didn't take the first time, it counts as a -fave. I've almost had this happen on any number of occasions, I got around that by getting in the habit of hitting the back button (or  [ALT][left arrow] twice, bypassing the first view and jumping back to the submission thumbnails page.

---PCJ


----------



## Bigbrownorc (Jul 9, 2017)

Same. As an artist it can feel a little demotivating.


----------



## LadyFromEast (Jul 9, 2017)

Seconded, I get such notifications at times too. Rarely, but I do. It also concerns watches - such things can happen in their regard too, and that is a bit more enigmatic to me. While I usually blame the "click by mistake" option and move on, I do know people sometimes use those actions as a clickbait to make you come, thank them for faving/watching and perhaps make you watch them instead.


----------



## Dragoneer (Jul 18, 2017)

The unwatched/favorite removed notice is definitely demoralizing, and it's something we'll be tackling soon...ish. We get they're annoying, and we definitely feel you. Part of the reason it exists (not saying it's a good thing) is that, without the notice, sometimes the counter system gets de-synchronized.  It's an old problem, but it definitely needs a new solution.


----------



## zidders (Jul 3, 2018)

Dragoneer said:


> The unwatched/favorite removed notice is definitely demoralizing, and it's something we'll be tackling soon...ish. We get they're annoying, and we definitely feel you. Part of the reason it exists (not saying it's a good thing) is that, without the notice, sometimes the counter system gets de-synchronized.  It's an old problem, but it definitely needs a new solution.


Oddly enough a year later I happen upon this thread while dealing with the same issue. Any word on progress? A way to turn off these notices would be very much appreciated.


----------

